# Questions about getting african grey parrot



## PatrickPhimr (Oct 2, 2022)

Fredkas said:


> So.... Recently i want a parrot and i like one who can talk and deligent. I am thinking of cockatoo, but after doing some research, i ended up want an african grey.
> 
> I am doing research and i would like to hear from beloved member here that own both tortoise and parrot especially african grey.
> 
> ...


Hi!

I'm planning to buy an African Grey:grey: and I have some questions 
You gave them 10 points in the noise section and that's a bit scary  I want to place the parrot in my room and sometimes I need a little quiet  so is there any way to hush them?
And I often stay awake at night (till morning). Is this bother them?

Thanks for the answers (and sorry for my bad English)!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2022)

They DO sleep at night. But if they're awake and you're nearby, they will vocalize for attention and they are both very smart and very loud. They use that intelligence to see what noise gets the most responses and they'll continue to make that noise. They demand interaction.
My wife had an African Grey and he ended up in his own room for our own sanity and she soon gifted the bird to a friend who was retired and had the time to spend with him.


----------

